# The Paint Store?



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking on ThePaintStore.com, I noticed you can enter a coupon code for a discount. Does Paint Talk have a code for it being they advertise on this site? :smartass:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

No, no special discounts are offered other than the already low prices the have. If you look around they are pretty hard to beat price wise already.

But if you like you can always send them a suggestion here: [email protected] ... maybe they will start offering a discount. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like their prices alot! I just noticed the coupon code box on their site & figured I might as well ask before placing an order. Off to get me some more brushes... :thumbup:


----------

